# Can't connect to Internet, but have LAN connection



## Charnia

Hello,

As you can see in the title, I don't have internet connection. This seems a normal problem, but (for me) it isn't.
After I just installed a game (Mass Effect 2), I suddenly couldn't connect to the internet. Firefox keep saying "The server is not found". The strange thing is: I still can connect to my brother's computer via LAN, and he can connect to the internet, but I can't. I can play his music, I can copy/paste his maps, etc...
After A few days of rebooting, restoring, and going to safe mode I found a new thing: I can connect to other peers. I have a bittorrent client called µ torrent, and started it on accident. I saw that I was uploading to other people. So I downloaded another .torrent file, and I was downloading it. Strange! I can't connect to any website (tried steam, firefox, IE8, opera, other programs that checked for updates,...).

Anyone know how to solve it? You will have my eternal gratitude.

Your sincerely
Charnia.

PS: Sorry for the bad English, I am learning it.


----------



## johnb35

So are you sharing internet from another computer or are you hooked up to a router?  

If you have a p2p client installed, you could be infected.  Please follow this procedure and post the logs.

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *here*, *here*, *here* or *here* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If you continue to experience problems after doing this, please post a HijackThis log by doing the following:

Download the HijackThis installer from *here*.  
Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

_Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces along with the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log


----------



## Charnia

Thanks for the answer! The 2 computers are connected to a router, and Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware is currently scanning my computer. 
The installation went fine, until it tried to update, which gave the error code 732 (12007,7). At the moment, one object is infected, but because it is scanning, I can't tell you say which. I'll keep this up-to-date.

Thank you for the help!

Your sincerely
Charnia


----------



## johnb35

Just make sure you post a hijackthis log after the malwarebytes log.


----------



## Charnia

The first program finished, and found one error. I fixed it, but still don't have internet connection. Here is the Hijackthis log:



		Code:
	

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 14:47:25, on 24/02/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Pinnacle\MediaServer\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$***********\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
C:\Program Files\Sandboxie\SbieSvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpUtilitiesService32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\VoiceCenter\AndreaVC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
c:\program files\pinnacle\shared files\programs\mediaserver\pmshost.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Cedric\LOCALS~1\Temp\clclean.0001
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~2\VPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\FxSvr2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files\Sandboxie\SbieCtrl.exe
C:\Program Files\ViGlance\ViGlance.exe
C:\Program Files\HACE\Mmm\MmmTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Styler\Styler.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpUtilitiesApp32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CreativeLicensing.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\ccc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\DigiDNA\DiskAid\DiskAid.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = http://search.bearshare.com/sidebar.html?src=ssb
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://search.bearshare.com/sidebar.html?src=ssb
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://search.bearshare.com/sidebar.html?src=ssb
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.be/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://search.bearshare.com/sidebar.html?src=ssb
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/default.aspx?c=be&l=nl&s=gen
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 127.0.0.1:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost;<local>;*.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Koppelingen
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AskBar BHO - {201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: UrlHelper Class - {74322BF9-DF26-493f-B0DA-6D2FC5E6429E} - C:\Program Files\BearShare Applications\BearShare MediaBar\BearShareIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Aanmelden - Help - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: BearShare MediaBar - {D3DEE18F-DB64-4BEB-9FF1-E1F0A5033E4A} - C:\Program Files\BearShare Applications\BearShare MediaBar\BearShareMediaBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: StylerToolBar - {D2F8F919-690B-4EA2-9FA7-A203D1E04F75} - C:\Program Files\Styler\TB\StylerTB.dll
O3 - Toolbar: QT Breadcrumbs Address Bar - {af83e43c-dd2b-4787-826b-31b17dee52ed} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMXLauncher] C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MBMon] Rundll32 CTMBHA.DLL,MBMon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VoiceCenter] "C:\Program Files\Creative\VoiceCenter\AndreaVC.exe" /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKDetct.exe /uninstall
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ISStart.exe 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PinnacleDriverCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSDrvCheck.exe -CheckReg
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~2\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogonStudio] "C:\Program Files\WinCustomize\LogonStudio\logonstudio.exe" /RANDOM
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLCFCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCFtime.dll,RunDLLEntry
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe /install /silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SetDefaultMIDI] MIDIDef.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] "C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe" /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SandboxieControl] "C:\Program Files\Sandboxie\SbieCtrl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ViGlance] C:\Program Files\ViGlance\ViGlance.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mmm] "C:\Program Files\HACE\Mmm\MmmTray.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AROReminder] C:\Program Files\Advanced Registry Optimizer\ARO.exe -rem
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Lokale service')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Netwerkservice')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Styler.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open with BitPump - C:\Program Files\AnalogX\BitPump\ieint.htm
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx2.hotmail.com/mail/w2/pr02/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {784797A8-342D-4072-9486-03C8D0F2F0A1} (Battlefield Heroes Updater) - https://www.battlefieldheroes.com/static/updater/BFHUpdater_4.0.27.0.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: bw+0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw+0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw-0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw-0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw00 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw00s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw10 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw10s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw20 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw20s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw30 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw30s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw40 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw40s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw50 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw50s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw60 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw60s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw70 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw70s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw80 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw80s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw90 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw90s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwa0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwa0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwb0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwb0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwc0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwc0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwd0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwd0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwe0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwe0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwf0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwf0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwg0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwg0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwh0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwh0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwi0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwi0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwj0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwj0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwk0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwk0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwl0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwl0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwm0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwm0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwn0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwn0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwo0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwo0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwp0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwp0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwq0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwq0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwr0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwr0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bws0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bws0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwt0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwt0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwu0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwu0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwv0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwv0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bww0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bww0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwx0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwx0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwy0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwy0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwz0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwz0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: offline-8876480 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Mobiel Apple apparaat (Apple Mobile Device) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour-service (Bonjour Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Labs Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CreativeLicensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Dragon Age: Origins - Content Updater (DAUpdaterSvc) - BioWare - C:\Program Files\Dragon Age\bin_ship\DAUpdaterSvc.Service.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: dlcf_device -   - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcfcoms.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod-service (iPod Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: nProtect GameGuard Service (npggsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\GameMon.des.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pinnacle Systems Media Service (***********.MediaServer) - Pinnacle Systems - c:\program files\pinnacle\shared files\programs\mediaserver\pmshost.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrB - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Sandboxie Service (SbieSvc) - tzuk - C:\Program Files\Sandboxie\SbieSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp Drive Defrag Service (TuneUp.Defrag) - TuneUp Software - C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpDefragService.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp Utilities Service (TuneUp.UtilitiesSvc) - TuneUp Software - C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpUtilitiesService32.exe

--
End of file - 28543 bytes


----------



## johnb35

I see you have bearshare installed.  You could have downloaded a nasty infection.  I need you to download and run combofix but since you don't have internet, you will have to save the file to a flashdrive and transfer it over.

*Download and Run ComboFix*
*If you already have Combofix, please delete this copy and download it again as it's being updated regularly.*

*Download this file* here :

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/ComboFix.exe


Then double click *combofix.exe* & follow the prompts.
When finished, it shall produce *a log* for you. *Post that log* in your next reply
*Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window whilst it's running. That may cause it to stall*

Combofix should never take more that 20 minutes including the reboot if malware is detected.
If it does, open *Task Manager* then *Processes* tab (press ctrl, alt and del at the same time) and end any processes of *findstr, find, sed or swreg*, then combofix should continue.
If that happened we want to know, and also what process you had to end.

In your next reply please post:

The ComboFix log
A fresh HiJackThis log
An update on how your computer is running

Please post the combofix log and a fresh hijackthis log *BUT DO NOT *enclose them in code tags as it makes it hard to read the logs.


----------



## Charnia

Thanks for the reply!
I remembered I downloaded i program called 'filekiller' to delete a file because my computer said: the file cannot be deleted because an other program is using it. It didn't worked, and i left it alone. Maybe you can use this?
Anyway, I downloaded and started it, and everything went fine. Here is the log:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ComboFix 10-02-24.03 - Cedric 25/02/2010  17:32:27.1.2 - x86
Microsoft Windows XP Professional  5.1.2600.3.1252.31.1043.18.2046.1423 [GMT 1:00]
Gestart vanuit: J:\ComboFix.exe
AV:  *On-access scanning disabled* (Outdated) {84B5EE75-6421-4CDE-A33A-DD43BA9FAD83}
AV: Symantec AntiVirus Corporate Edition *On-access scanning disabled* (Updated) {FB06448E-52B8-493A-90F3-E43226D3305C}
FW:  *disabled* {94894B63-8C7F-4050-BDA4-813CA00DA3E8}

WAARSCHUWING - DE RECOVERY CONSOLE IS NIET OP DIT SYSTEEM GEINSTALLEERD !!
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Andere Verwijderingen   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Mijn documenten\19u49m-22-2-2010.reg
C:\install.exe
c:\windows\EventSystem.log
c:\windows\system32\Data
c:\windows\wpe pro.INI

.
((((((((((((((((((((   Bestanden Gemaakt van 2010-01-25 to 2010-02-25  ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2010-02-24 13:46 . 2010-02-24 13:46	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Trend Micro
2010-02-24 12:38 . 2010-02-24 12:38	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\AskBarDis
2010-02-24 12:13 . 2010-02-24 12:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2010-02-24 12:13 . 2010-01-07 15:07	38224	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
2010-02-24 12:13 . 2010-02-24 12:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Malwarebytes
2010-02-24 12:13 . 2010-02-24 12:32	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
2010-02-24 12:13 . 2010-01-07 15:07	19160	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2010-02-23 19:08 . 2010-02-23 19:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\ATI
2010-02-23 18:58 . 2010-02-03 03:19	143360	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\atiapfxx.exe
2010-02-23 18:57 . 2010-02-23 18:57	10134	----a-r-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{2FB2169F-04D8-FFC0-6A66-80EE652B93A5}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
2010-02-23 18:57 . 2010-02-24 11:44	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\ATI
2010-02-22 20:59 . 2009-11-18 17:11	1347584	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rapture3d_oal.dll
2010-02-22 20:59 . 2009-11-01 12:11	17686528	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mkl_blueripple.dll
2010-02-22 20:59 . 2010-02-22 20:59	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\BRS
2010-02-22 20:58 . 2010-02-22 20:58	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\xlive
2010-02-22 20:58 . 2010-02-22 20:58	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE
2010-02-22 20:58 . 2010-02-22 20:58	445016	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wrap_oal.dll
2010-02-22 20:58 . 2010-02-22 20:58	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\OpenAL
2010-02-22 19:19 . 2010-02-22 19:19	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\system32\wbem\Repository
2010-02-22 19:12 . 2010-02-22 19:12	289960	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\prfc0413.dat
2010-02-22 19:12 . 2010-02-22 19:12	1017538	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\prfh0413.dat
2010-02-19 20:47 . 2010-02-19 20:47	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Unlocker
2010-02-19 20:37 . 2010-02-19 20:37	--------	d-sh--w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\PrivacIE
2010-02-19 20:32 . 2010-02-19 20:32	--------	d-sh--w-	c:\documents and settings\Administrator\IETldCache
2010-02-19 20:00 . 2010-02-19 20:00	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera
2010-02-19 20:00 . 2010-02-19 20:00	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Opera
2010-02-19 19:26 . 2010-02-19 19:26	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Dimitri\Local Settings\Application Data\ATI
2010-02-19 19:26 . 2010-02-19 19:26	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Dimitri\Application Data\ATI
2010-02-17 09:15 . 2010-02-17 09:15	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Local Settings\Application Data\VS Revo Group
2010-02-17 09:15 . 2009-12-30 10:20	27064	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\revoflt.sys
2010-02-17 09:15 . 2010-02-17 09:15	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\VS Revo Group
2010-02-16 17:24 . 2010-02-16 17:24	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Local Settings\Application Data\AliensVsPredator
2010-02-12 20:12 . 2010-02-12 20:12	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\ACW
2010-02-12 15:32 . 2010-02-25 16:24	--------	d--h--r-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Onlangs geopend
2010-02-11 20:47 . 2010-02-11 20:47	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\HACE
2010-02-11 18:56 . 2010-02-12 15:39	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\RocketDock
2010-02-11 15:43 . 2010-02-11 15:43	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Defraggler
2010-02-11 15:36 . 2010-02-11 15:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\CCleaner
2010-02-06 19:28 . 2010-02-06 19:28	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\iPod
2010-02-06 17:44 . 2010-02-06 17:44	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Local Settings\Application Data\ATI
2010-02-06 17:44 . 2010-02-06 17:44	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Application Data\ATI
2010-02-06 17:41 . 2010-02-06 17:41	0	----a-w-	c:\windows\ativpsrm.bin
2010-02-06 17:36 . 2010-02-06 17:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\ATI Technologies
2010-02-06 17:35 . 2009-05-15 20:05	593920	------w-	c:\windows\system32\ati2sgag.exe
2010-02-06 17:35 . 2010-02-23 19:01	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\ATI Technologies
2010-02-06 17:34 . 2010-02-06 17:34	--------	d-----w-	C:\AMD
2010-02-06 17:17 . 2010-02-06 17:17	--------	d-----w-	C:\ATI
2010-02-06 12:09 . 2005-10-14 19:50	151552	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\igfxres.dll
2010-02-04 18:35 . 2010-02-04 18:35	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\LocalService\Bureaublad
2010-02-02 20:00 . 2010-02-02 20:39	2289152	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\TUKernel.exe
2010-02-02 20:00 . 2010-02-02 20:00	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\LocalService\Application Data\TuneUp Software
2010-02-02 19:58 . 2009-10-30 14:08	29512	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\TURegOpt.exe
2010-02-02 19:58 . 2009-10-30 14:01	30024	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\uxtuneup.dll
2010-02-02 19:57 . 2010-02-02 19:57	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Application Data\TuneUp Software
2010-02-02 19:57 . 2010-02-02 19:58	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\TuneUp Utilities 2010
2010-02-02 19:57 . 2010-02-02 19:57	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TuneUp Software
2010-02-02 19:57 . 2010-02-02 19:57	--------	d-sh--w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\{D3742F82-1C1A-4DCC-ABBD-0E7C3C0185CC}
2010-02-02 19:53 . 2004-09-02 11:00	139264	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\Kopie van sndvol32.exe
2010-01-30 09:15 . 2010-01-30 09:15	29184	----a-r-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{52C8FAA0-68CA-4AF9-8A7A-92CF3174CC77}\IconTmpl5.26D6FF13_F77C_402E_8E96_9E49DFBBAF31.exe
2010-01-30 09:15 . 2010-01-30 09:15	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Windows XP Fun Pack
2010-01-29 17:52 . 2010-01-29 17:52	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\ViStart
2010-01-29 17:52 . 2010-01-29 17:52	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Application Data\ViStart
2010-01-28 22:03 . 2010-01-28 22:03	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Application Data\IconTweaker
2010-01-28 22:03 . 2010-01-28 22:03	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\IconTweaker
2010-01-28 22:03 . 2010-01-28 22:03	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\IconTweaker
2010-01-28 21:25 . 2010-01-25 13:32	114360	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7v0hwbfn.default\extensions\{81BF1D23-5F17-408D-AC6B-BD6DF7CAF670}\components\XpcomOpusConnector.dll
2010-01-27 13:42 . 2010-01-27 15:55	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\ViGlance
2010-01-27 13:42 . 2010-01-27 13:42	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Application Data\ViGlance
2010-01-26 19:54 . 2010-01-26 19:54	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Application Data\Styler
2010-01-26 19:53 . 2010-01-26 19:53	15086	----a-r-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{E9ECF354-2422-4FDB-9ABF-D8ADAC0EF941}\_7b12541d.exe
2010-01-26 19:53 . 2010-01-26 19:53	15086	----a-r-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{E9ECF354-2422-4FDB-9ABF-D8ADAC0EF941}\_585b207a.exe
2010-01-26 19:53 . 2010-02-17 12:58	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Styler
2010-01-26 19:24 . 2008-04-25 18:41	218624	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\uxtheme.dll
2010-01-26 19:10 . 2010-01-26 19:10	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\Performance
2010-01-26 19:09 . 2010-01-26 19:09	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft Corporation
2010-01-26 18:22 . 2010-02-24 13:48	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Application Data\DiskAid
2010-01-26 18:22 . 2010-01-26 18:22	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\DigiDNA
2010-01-26 18:21 . 2010-01-26 18:21	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\iPhone Tunnel Suite

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Rapport   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2010-02-25 16:31 . 2009-05-29 06:04	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Symantec AntiVirus
2010-02-23 20:48 . 2007-10-12 17:57	107888	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\CmdLineExt.dll
2010-02-23 19:17 . 2007-12-26 09:49	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Application Data\uTorrent
2010-02-22 20:58 . 2006-04-20 17:23	109144	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\OpenAL32.dll
2010-02-22 20:53 . 2006-04-20 17:43	--------	d--h--w-	c:\program files\InstallShield Installation Information
2010-02-21 18:30 . 2009-06-08 15:35	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TrackMania
2010-02-19 20:22 . 2009-12-17 07:45	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\BioWare
2010-02-19 19:27 . 2006-05-03 14:42	117544	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\Dimitri\Local Settings\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
2010-02-19 17:01 . 2009-12-17 08:10	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
2010-02-19 16:59 . 2009-12-17 08:11	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\AGEIA Technologies
2010-02-18 19:10 . 2007-09-07 18:17	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\WarRock
2010-02-16 23:19 . 2009-05-31 10:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Game Cam v1.4.0.5
2010-02-11 20:52 . 2007-12-26 09:49	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\uTorrent
2010-02-11 16:10 . 2009-06-04 15:06	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Application Data\Bioshock
2010-02-10 20:34 . 2009-03-11 14:20	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft Help
2010-02-07 09:38 . 2008-04-12 08:51	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\GFI
2010-02-07 09:26 . 2008-04-05 20:02	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Hack programmas
2010-02-06 19:28 . 2007-07-04 08:41	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Apple
2010-02-06 19:28 . 2007-04-18 17:38	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\iTunes
2010-02-06 19:23 . 2007-04-18 17:37	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\QuickTime
2010-02-06 09:02 . 2009-05-27 14:22	6196	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\d3d9caps.dat
2010-02-05 16:31 . 2009-04-20 16:54	18816	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\dvd43llh.sys
2010-02-05 16:31 . 2009-04-20 16:54	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\dvd43
2010-02-03 04:52 . 2008-06-16 14:15	4605952	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ati2mtag.sys
2010-02-03 04:12 . 2009-05-16 01:35	45056	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\aticalrt.dll
2010-02-03 04:12 . 2009-05-16 01:34	45056	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\aticalcl.dll
2010-02-03 04:10 . 2009-05-16 01:33	3633152	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\aticaldd.dll
2010-02-03 04:07 . 2009-05-16 02:51	311296	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\atiiiexx.dll
2010-02-03 04:02 . 2009-05-16 02:55	14188544	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\atioglxx.dll
2010-02-03 03:50 . 2008-06-16 14:15	3566048	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ati3duag.dll
2010-02-03 03:40 . 2009-05-16 03:39	446464	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll
2010-02-03 03:39 . 2008-06-16 14:15	301568	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ati2dvag.dll
2010-02-03 03:35 . 2008-06-16 14:15	2176640	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ativvaxx.dll
2010-02-03 03:34 . 2009-05-16 02:54	887724	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ativva6x.dat
2010-02-03 03:34 . 2009-05-16 02:54	3	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ativva5x.dat
2010-02-03 03:32 . 2009-05-16 02:26	397312	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\atiok3x2.dll
2010-02-03 03:23 . 2009-05-16 03:18	208896	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\atipdlxx.dll
2010-02-03 03:23 . 2009-05-16 03:17	155648	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\Oemdspif.dll
2010-02-03 03:23 . 2009-05-16 03:17	26112	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe
2010-02-03 03:23 . 2009-05-16 03:17	43520	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ati2edxx.dll
2010-02-03 03:22 . 2009-05-16 03:17	159744	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ati2evxx.dll
2010-02-03 03:21 . 2009-05-16 03:15	602112	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ati2evxx.exe
2010-02-03 03:19 . 2009-05-16 03:14	53248	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ATIDDC.DLL
2010-02-03 03:18 . 2009-05-16 02:38	65024	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\atimpc32.dll
2010-02-03 03:18 . 2009-05-16 02:38	65024	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\amdpcom32.dll
2010-02-03 03:17 . 2009-05-16 02:30	53248	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\ati2erec.dll
2010-02-03 03:15 . 2009-05-16 02:33	565248	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\atikvmag.dll
2010-02-03 03:12 . 2009-05-16 02:31	180224	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\atiadlxx.dll
2010-02-03 03:12 . 2009-05-16 02:31	17408	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\atitvo32.dll
2010-02-03 03:06 . 2008-06-16 14:15	638976	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ati2cqag.dll
2010-02-02 15:37 . 2006-04-29 14:38	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Dl_cats
2010-01-31 15:57 . 2008-07-15 20:36	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\pdf995
2010-01-31 15:57 . 2008-07-15 20:36	60	-c--a-w-	c:\windows\wpd99.drv
2010-01-29 07:58 . 2009-06-22 14:49	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\MediaCoderiPodEdition
2010-01-29 07:58 . 2009-02-28 19:37	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Application Data\Broad Intelligence
2010-01-24 19:04 . 2008-07-11 09:39	39	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\jagex_runescape_preferences.dat
2010-01-24 18:56 . 2009-09-02 14:10	69	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\jagex_runescape_preferences2.dat
2010-01-24 18:41 . 2009-09-19 20:52	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\SwiftKit
2010-01-24 18:41 . 2010-01-24 18:41	3293184	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\SwiftKit\Temp Data\SwiftKit-RS.exe
2010-01-22 18:51 . 2010-01-22 18:51	72488	----a-w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple Computer\Installer Cache\iTunes 9.0.3.15\SetupAdmin.exe
2010-01-21 15:18 . 2008-05-02 10:13	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Silverlight
2010-01-20 16:56 . 2009-08-25 12:26	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Application Data\vlc
2010-01-17 14:57 . 2008-04-23 11:04	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Guild Wars
2010-01-17 13:45 . 2008-03-22 14:31	138608	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\PnkBstrK.sys
2010-01-17 13:45 . 2008-03-22 14:31	189800	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
2010-01-15 21:13 . 2007-04-18 17:38	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Application Data\Apple Computer
2010-01-15 15:50 . 2010-01-15 15:49	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\{755AC846-7372-4AC8-8550-C52491DAA8BD}
2010-01-09 18:59 . 2009-05-17 10:14	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Jalbum
2010-01-06 19:14 . 2009-05-25 18:05	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\LimeWire
2009-12-31 16:50 . 2006-04-20 17:21	353792	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\srv.sys
2009-12-21 19:10 . 2005-09-02 01:05	916480	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2009-12-17 07:42 . 2005-09-02 01:23	345600	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mspaint.exe
2009-12-14 07:10 . 2005-09-02 01:04	33280	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\csrsrv.dll
2009-12-10 12:33 . 2005-09-02 01:05	1017538	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\perfh013.dat
2009-12-10 12:33 . 2005-09-02 01:05	289960	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\perfc013.dat
2009-12-09 10:11 . 2005-09-02 01:05	2149888	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2009-12-09 10:11 . 2004-08-03 23:58	2028544	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
2009-12-04 21:17 . 2009-04-23 19:04	198341	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\atiicdxx.dat
2009-12-04 18:22 . 2006-04-20 17:21	455424	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mrxsmb.sys
2009-11-27 17:14 . 2005-09-02 01:05	1295872	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll
2009-11-27 17:14 . 2004-08-04 00:03	17920	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\msyuv.dll
2009-05-13 21:55 . 2009-05-13 21:55	1044480	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\libdivx.dll
2009-05-13 21:55 . 2009-05-13 21:55	200704	-c--a-w-	c:\program files\mozilla firefox\plugins\ssldivx.dll
2006-12-15 16:27 . 2006-04-29 07:22	88	--sh--r-	c:\windows\system32\D5FCC33D5B.sys
.

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Opstartpunten   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Nota* lege verwijzingen & legitieme standaard verwijzingen worden niet getoond 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed}]
2008-08-06 14:20	279944	----a-w-	c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{74322BF9-DF26-493f-B0DA-6D2FC5E6429E}]
2008-09-02 14:05	398776	----a-w-	c:\program files\BearShare Applications\BearShare MediaBar\BearShareIEHelper.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"{3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98}"= "c:\program files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll" [2008-08-06 279944]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\clsid\{3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98}]
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{4b1c1e16-6b34-430e-b074-5928eca4c150}]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"SetDefaultMIDI"="MIDIDef.exe" [2004-12-22 24576]
"Creative Detector"="c:\program files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe" [2004-12-02 102400]
"LDM"="c:\program files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe" [2006-07-24 36864]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2009-11-10 417792]
"SandboxieControl"="c:\program files\Sandboxie\SbieCtrl.exe" [2009-09-30 387584]
"ViGlance"="c:\program files\ViGlance\ViGlance.exe" [2009-11-07 438272]
"Mmm"="c:\program files\HACE\Mmm\MmmTray.exe" [2010-02-12 15872]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ehTray"="c:\windows\ehome\ehtray.exe" [2005-09-29 67584]
"NvCplDaemon"="c:\windows\system32\NvCpl.dll" [2009-01-15 13680640]
"SigmatelSysTrayApp"="stsystra.exe" [2005-03-22 339968]
"DMXLauncher"="c:\program files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe" [2006-05-03 98304]
"CTSysVol"="c:\program files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe" [2005-09-15 57344]
"MBMon"="CTMBHA.DLL" [2005-05-19 1345520]
"VoiceCenter"="c:\program files\Creative\VoiceCenter\AndreaVC.exe" [2005-09-19 1159168]
"ISUSPM Startup"="c:\program files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" [2006-03-20 213936]
"ISUSScheduler"="c:\program files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" [2006-03-20 86960]
"DLA"="c:\windows\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE" [2005-09-08 122940]
"MSKDetectorExe"="c:\program files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKDetct.exe" [2005-07-12 1117184]
"LVCOMSX"="c:\windows\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE" [2005-07-19 221184]
"LogitechVideoRepair"="c:\program files\Logitech\Video\ISStart.exe" [2005-06-08 458752]
"LogitechVideoTray"="c:\program files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe" [2005-06-08 217088]
"ISUSPM"="c:\program files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" [2006-03-20 213936]
"PinnacleDriverCheck"="c:\windows\system32\PSDrvCheck.exe" [2004-03-10 406016]
"AppleSyncNotifier"="c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe" [2009-08-13 177440]
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe" [2009-01-15 1657376]
"NvMediaCenter"="c:\windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll" [2009-01-15 86016]
"GrooveMonitor"="c:\program files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe" [2008-10-25 31072]
"AdobeCS4ServiceManager"="c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" [2008-08-14 611712]
"ccApp"="c:\program files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe" [2005-10-04 48752]
"vptray"="c:\progra~1\SYMANT~2\VPTray.exe" [2005-11-15 85744]
"LogonStudio"="c:\program files\WinCustomize\LogonStudio\logonstudio.exe" [2002-09-03 987187]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe" [2009-10-11 149280]
"igfxtray"="c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2005-10-14 94208]
"igfxhkcmd"="c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2005-10-14 77824]
"igfxpers"="c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2005-10-14 114688]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2009-11-10 417792]
"StartCCC"="c:\program files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" [2010-02-02 98304]
"DLCFCATS"="c:\windows\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCFtime.dll" [2005-09-08 73728]

[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"CTFMON.EXE"="c:\windows\system32\CTFMON.EXE" [2008-04-14 15360]

c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Menu Start\Programma's\Opstarten\
Styler.lnk - c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{E9ECF354-2422-4FDB-9ABF-D8ADAC0EF941}\_585b207a.exe [2010-1-26 15086]

c:\documents and settings\All Users\Menu Start\Programma's\Opstarten\
Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk - c:\program files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe [2003-8-20 113664]
Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk - c:\program files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe [2006-7-24 196608]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon]
"UIHost"="c:\windows\system32\logonuiX.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\WBSrv]
2009-06-01 11:01	229376	----a-w-	c:\program files\Stardock\Object Desktop\WindowBlinds\WbSrv.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"=c:\windows\system32\wbsys.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run-]
"UpdReg"=c:\windows\UpdReg.EXE
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
"iTunesHelper"="j:\itunes\iTunesHelper.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\McAfeeAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\McAfeeFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\SymantecAntiVirus]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\SymantecFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Games\\Age of Mythology\\aomx.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\dlcfcoms.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\spool\\drivers\\w32x86\\3\\dlcfpswx.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Logitech\\Desktop Messenger\\8876480\\Program\\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Pinnacle\\Studio 10\\programs\\RM.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Pinnacle\\Studio 10\\programs\\Studio.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Pinnacle\\Studio 10\\programs\\PMSRegisterFile.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Pinnacle\\Studio 10\\programs\\umi.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\LimeWire\\LimeWire.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skype\\Phone\\Skype.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\PnkBstrA.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\PnkBstrB.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\firefox.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\SmartFTP Client\\SmartFTP.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\uTorrent\\uTorrent.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\OUTLOOK.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\GROOVE.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\ONENOTE.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Electronic Arts\\Battlefield 2142\\BF2142.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Windows Live\\Messenger\\wlcsdk.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Adobe\\CS4ServiceManager\\CS4ServiceManager.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Activision\\Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare\\iw3mp.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\TmNationsForever\\TmForever.exe"=
"c:\\Documents and Settings\\Cedric\\Games\\Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X\\HAWX.exe"=
"c:\\Documents and Settings\\Cedric\\Games\\Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X\\HAWX_dx10.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\The Creative Assembly\\Rome - Total War\\RomeTW.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Xfire\\xfire.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Qtracker\\qtracker.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\UltraVNC\\vncviewer.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Electronic Arts\\EADM\\Core.exe"=
"c:\\WINDOWS\\Downloaded Program Files\\ijjiOptimizer.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Windows Live\\Messenger\\msnmsgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Dragon Age\\bin_ship\\daorigins.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Dragon Age\\DAOriginsLauncher.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Dragon Age\\bin_ship\\daupdatersvc.service.exe"=
"j:\\Games\\left4dead\\left4dead.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre6\\bin\\java.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iPhone Tunnel Suite\\bin\\iTunnel.exe"=
"j:\\Games\\Prototype\\prototypef.exe"=
"j:\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"j:\\Games\\Steam\\SteamApps\\charnia\\counter-strike source\\hl2.exe"=
"j:\\Games\\Steam\\SteamApps\\common\\shattered_horizon\\client_exe\\shattered_horizon.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Opera\\opera.exe"=
"j:\\Games\\Mass Effect 2\\Binaries\\MassEffect2.exe"=
"j:\\Games\\Mass Effect 2\\MassEffect2Launcher.exe"=
"j:\\Games\\OF Dragon Rising Demo\\OFDR Demo.exe"=
"j:\\Games\\DiRT2 Demo\\dirt2.exe"=

[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]
"135:TCP"= 135:TCP:TCP Port 135
"5000:TCP"= 5000:TCP:TCP Port 5000
"5001:TCP"= 5001:TCP:TCP Port 5001
"5002:TCP"= 5002:TCP:TCP Port 5002
"5003:TCP"= 5003:TCP:TCP Port 5003
"5004:TCP"= 5004:TCP:TCP Port 5004
"5005:TCP"= 5005:TCP:TCP Port 5005
"5006:TCP"= 5006:TCP:TCP Port 5006
"5007:TCP"= 5007:TCP:TCP Port 5007
"5008:TCP"= 5008:TCP:TCP Port 5008
"5009:TCP"= 5009:TCP:TCP Port 5009
"5010:TCP"= 5010:TCP:TCP Port 5010
"5011:TCP"= 5011:TCP:TCP Port 5011
"5012:TCP"= 5012:TCP:TCP Port 5012
"5013:TCP"= 5013:TCP:TCP Port 5013
"5014:TCP"= 5014:TCP:TCP Port 5014
"5015:TCP"= 5015:TCP:TCP Port 5015
"5016:TCP"= 5016:TCP:TCP Port 5016
"5017:TCP"= 5017:TCP:TCP Port 5017
"5018:TCP"= 5018:TCP:TCP Port 5018
"5019:TCP"= 5019:TCP:TCP Port 5019
"5020:TCP"= 5020:TCP:TCP Port 5020
"55940:TCP"= 55940:TCP:SolidNetworkManager
"55940:UDP"= 55940:UDP:SolidNetworkManager
"6810:TCP"= 6810:TCP:SolidNetworkManager
"6810:UDP"= 6810:UDP:SolidNetworkManager
"5353:TCP"= 5353:TCP:Adobe CSI CS4
"5900:TCP"= 5900:TCP:vnc5900
"5800:TCP"= 5800:TCP:vnc5800
"3389:TCP"= 3389:TCPxpsp2res.dll,-22009


----------



## Charnia

I had too many characters so I split the document.




R2 TuneUp.UtilitiesSvc;TuneUp Utilities Service;c:\program files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpUtilitiesService32.exe [30/10/2009 15:05 1021256]
R3 EraserUtilRebootDrv;EraserUtilRebootDrv;c:\program files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys [29/08/2009 9:29 102448]
R3 SbieDrv;SbieDrv;c:\program files\Sandboxie\SbieDrv.sys [30/09/2009 10:15 116736]
R3 TuneUpUtilitiesDrv;TuneUpUtilitiesDrv;c:\program files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpUtilitiesDriver32.sys [14/10/2009 7:24 10064]
S0 ntcdrdrv;ntcdrdrv;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ntcdrdrv.sys --> c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ntcdrdrv.sys [?]
S0 sptd;sptd;c:\windows\system32\drivers\sptd.sys [7/04/2008 15:29 717296]
S2 gupdate;Google Update Service (gupdate);c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [26/09/2009 9:03 133104]
S3 DAUpdaterSvc;Dragon Age: Origins - Content Updater;c:\program files\Dragon Age\bin_ship\daupdatersvc.service.exe [17/12/2009 9:01 25832]
S3 libusb0;LibUsb-Win32 - Kernel Driver, Version 0.1.12.1;c:\windows\system32\drivers\libusb0.sys [11/05/2007 0:12 28672]
S3 npggsvc;nProtect GameGuard Service;c:\windows\system32\GameMon.des -service --> c:\windows\system32\GameMon.des -service [?]
S3 PciCon;PciCon;\??\d:\pcicon.sys --> d:\PciCon.sys [?]
S3 pspdisp;pspdisp;c:\windows\system32\drivers\pspdisp.sys [25/12/2008 15:24 3072]
S3 Revoflt;Revoflt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\revoflt.sys [17/02/2010 10:15 27064]
S3 SavRoam;SAVRoam;c:\program files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe [15/11/2005 12:27 169200]
S3 XDva030;XDva030;\??\c:\windows\system32\XDva030.sys --> c:\windows\system32\XDva030.sys [?]
S4 MSSQLServerADHelper100;SQL Active Directory Helper Service;c:\program files\Microsoft SQL Server\100\Shared\sqladhlp.exe [11/07/2008 1:28 47128]
S4 RsFx0102;RsFx0102 Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\RsFx0102.sys [10/07/2008 1:49 242712]
S4 SQLAgent$SQLEXPRESS;SQL Server Agent (SQLEXPRESS);c:\program files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10.SQLEXPRESS\MSSQL\Binn\SQLAGENT.EXE [11/07/2008 1:28 369688]

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Svchost  - NetSvcs
UxTuneUp

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\active setup\installed components\{B2C3BB6B-E005-4246-B8E5-DF0A4D073CDC}]
2008-06-18 14:04	8192	----a-w-	c:\program files\PixiePack Codec Pack\InstallerHelper.exe
.
Inhoud van de 'Gedeelde Taken' map

2010-02-17 c:\windows\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
- c:\program files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2008-04-11 10:34]

2010-02-25 c:\windows\Tasks\Automatic troubleshooting.job
- c:\program files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpSystemStatusCheck.exe [2009-10-30 14:12]

2010-02-25 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2009-09-26 08:03]

2010-02-25 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2009-09-26 08:03]

2009-05-29 c:\windows\Tasks\Symantec NetDetect.job
- c:\program files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\NDETECT.EXE [2006-04-29 15:32]

2010-02-25 c:\windows\Tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{5D9EDCBF-E5C3-47D9-8EF6-A9D4864A018A}.job
- c:\windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe [2006-10-17 02:31]
.
.
------- Bijkomende Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.be/
uSearchMigratedDefaultURL = hxxp://search.yahoo.com/search?p={searchTerms}&ei=utf-8&fr=b1ie7
uInternet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = hxxp://www1.euro.dell.com/content/default.aspx?c=be&l=nl&s=gen
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost;<local>;*.local
uInternet Settings,ProxyServer = 127.0.0.1:8080
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Open with BitPump - c:\program files\AnalogX\BitPump\ieint.htm
Handler: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - c:\program files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
DPF: {784797A8-342D-4072-9486-03C8D0F2F0A1} - hxxps://www.battlefieldheroes.com/static/updater/BFHUpdater_4.0.27.0.cab
FF - ProfilePath - c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7v0hwbfn.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://wiki.guildwars.com/wiki/Main_Page|http://www.google.be/|http://www.youtube.com/?gl=NL&hl=nl|http://be.msn.com/default.aspx
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.http - 127.0.0.1
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.http_port - 33213
FF - prefs.js: network.proxy.type - 5
FF - component: c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7v0hwbfn.default\extensions\{81BF1D23-5F17-408D-AC6B-BD6DF7CAF670}\components\XpcomOpusConnector.dll
FF - plugin: c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Zylom\ZylomGamesPlayer\npzylomgamesplayer.dll
FF - plugin: c:\documents and settings\Cedric\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\7v0hwbfn.default\extensions\battlefieldheroespatcher@ea.com\platform\WINNT_x86-msvc\plugins\npBFHUpdater.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Google\Update\1.2.183.13\npGoogleOneClick8.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Microsoft\Office Live\npOLW.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npijjiautoinstallpluginff.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npijjiFFPlugin1.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npmusicn.dll
FF - plugin: c:\program files\Virtools\3D Life Player\npvirtools.dll
FF - plugin: j:\itunes\Mozilla Plugins\npitunes.dll
FF - HiddenExtension: Microsoft .NET Framework Assistant: {20a82645-c095-46ed-80e3-08825760534b} - c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.5\Windows Presentation Foundation\DotNetAssistantExtension\

---- FIREFOX POLICIES ----
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("ui.use_native_colors", true);
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("ui.use_native_popup_windows", false);
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("browser.enable_click_image_resizing", true);
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("accessibility.browsewithcaret_shortcut.enabled", true);
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("javascript.options.mem.high_water_mark", 32);
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("javascript.options.mem.gc_frequency",   1600);
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("network.auth.force-generic-ntlm", false);
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("svg.smil.enabled", false);
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("ui.trackpoint_hack.enabled", -1);
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("browser.formfill.debug",            false);
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("browser.formfill.agedWeight",       2);
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("browser.formfill.bucketSize",       1);
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("browser.formfill.maxTimeGroupings", 25);
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("browser.formfill.timeGroupingSize", 604800);
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("browser.formfill.boundaryWeight",   25);
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("browser.formfill.prefixWeight",     5);
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\greprefs\all.js - pref("html5.enable", false);
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\defaults\pref\firefox-branding.js - pref("app.update.download.backgroundInterval", 600);
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\defaults\pref\firefox-branding.js - pref("app.update.url.manual", "http://www.firefox.com");
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\defaults\pref\firefox-branding.js - pref("browser.search.param.yahoo-fr-ja", "mozff");
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("extensions.{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}.name", "chrome://browser/locale/browser.properties");
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("extensions.{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}.description", "chrome://browser/locale/browser.properties");
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("xpinstall.whitelist.add", "addons.mozilla.org");
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("xpinstall.whitelist.add.36", "getpersonas.com");
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("lightweightThemes.update.enabled", true);
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("browser.allTabs.previews", false);
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("plugins.hide_infobar_for_outdated_plugin", false);
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("plugins.update.notifyUser", false);
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("toolbar.customization.usesheet", false);
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("browser.taskbar.previews.enable", false);
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("browser.taskbar.previews.max", 20);
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\defaults\pref\firefox.js - pref("browser.taskbar.previews.cachetime", 20);
.

**************************************************************************
scannen van verborgen processen ... 

scannen van verborgen autostart items ... 

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
  DLCFCATS = rundll32 c:\windows\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCFtime.dll,RunDLLEntry??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? 

scannen van verborgen bestanden ... 

Scan succesvol afgerond
verborgen bestanden: 

**************************************************************************

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet001\Services\npggsvc]
"ImagePath"="c:\windows\system32\GameMon.des -service"
.
--------------------- VERGRENDELDE REGISTER SLEUTELS ---------------------

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-920236496-1299348952-2366644320-1006\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\AddressBook*]
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-920236496-1299348952-2366644320-1006\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CLSID]
@Denied: (Full) (LocalSystem)
@SACL=

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-920236496-1299348952-2366644320-1006\Software\SecuROM\!CAUTION! NEVER A OR CHANGE ANY KEY*]
"??"=hex:ff,9b,94,bf,63,66,47,28,d2,92,1e,4a,85,6e,7d,b7,5f,bf,9c,11,e2,5d,0b,
   11,7b,70,c0,ba,f9,a9,29,04,25,86,dc,3b,e9,d0,d0,00,f2,30,d2,47,91,98,a8,a3,\
"??"=hex:35,fc,c6,3d,c9,02,ad,db,37,1f,61,de,0f,33,8f,50

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-920236496-1299348952-2366644320-1006\Software\SecuROM\License information*]
"datasecu"=hex:6c,43,4b,8e,2d,fb,2e,af,40,c1,d9,a9,2b,0b,ed,50,83,b3,4d,bb,9b,
   b5,8a,1a,2f,58,bb,4f,e6,86,bd,1e,d1,8c,0a,9b,20,28,59,f0,55,0b,f4,7e,6b,ca,\
"rkeysecu"=hex:2f,da,e1,64,03,da,ad,e3,26,dc,a9,23,02,af,3c,86
.
--------------------- DLLs Geladen Onder Lopende Processen ---------------------

- - - - - - - > 'winlogon.exe'(1544)
c:\windows\system32\Ati2evxx.dll
c:\windows\system32\atiadlxx.dll
c:\program files\Stardock\Object Desktop\WindowBlinds\wbsrv.dll
.
Voltooingstijd: 2010-02-25  17:46:25
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt  2010-02-25 16:46

Pre-Run: 30.123.847.680 bytes beschikbaar
Post-Run: 30.965.178.368 bytes beschikbaar

- - End Of File - - C3B352F81769F40290A97A9F93EE6B7C

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After i restarted my computer, an error appeared on my screen when I logged in. I translated it from Dutch:

An error occured in C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3DLCFtime.dll
This [record/listing/..] is missing: RunDLLEntry


----------



## Charnia

My hijackthis log.


Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 17:50:01, on 25/02/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Pinnacle\MediaServer\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$***********\Binn\sqlservr.exe
c:\program files\pinnacle\shared files\programs\mediaserver\pmshost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
C:\Program Files\Sandboxie\SbieSvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpUtilitiesService32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpUtilitiesApp32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.be/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/default.aspx?c=be&l=nl&s=gen
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 127.0.0.1:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost;<local>;*.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Koppelingen
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AskBar BHO - {201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: UrlHelper Class - {74322BF9-DF26-493f-B0DA-6D2FC5E6429E} - C:\Program Files\BearShare Applications\BearShare MediaBar\BearShareIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Aanmelden - Help - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: BearShare MediaBar - {D3DEE18F-DB64-4BEB-9FF1-E1F0A5033E4A} - C:\Program Files\BearShare Applications\BearShare MediaBar\BearShareMediaBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: StylerToolBar - {D2F8F919-690B-4EA2-9FA7-A203D1E04F75} - C:\Program Files\Styler\TB\StylerTB.dll
O3 - Toolbar: QT Breadcrumbs Address Bar - {af83e43c-dd2b-4787-826b-31b17dee52ed} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMXLauncher] C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MBMon] Rundll32 CTMBHA.DLL,MBMon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VoiceCenter] "C:\Program Files\Creative\VoiceCenter\AndreaVC.exe" /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKDetct.exe /uninstall
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ISStart.exe 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PinnacleDriverCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSDrvCheck.exe -CheckReg
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~2\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogonStudio] "C:\Program Files\WinCustomize\LogonStudio\logonstudio.exe" /RANDOM
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLCFCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCFtime.dll,RunDLLEntry
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SetDefaultMIDI] MIDIDef.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] "C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe" /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SandboxieControl] "C:\Program Files\Sandboxie\SbieCtrl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ViGlance] C:\Program Files\ViGlance\ViGlance.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mmm] "C:\Program Files\HACE\Mmm\MmmTray.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Styler.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open with BitPump - C:\Program Files\AnalogX\BitPump\ieint.htm
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx2.hotmail.com/mail/w2/pr02/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {784797A8-342D-4072-9486-03C8D0F2F0A1} (Battlefield Heroes Updater) - https://www.battlefieldheroes.com/static/updater/BFHUpdater_4.0.27.0.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: bw+0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw+0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw-0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw-0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw00 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw00s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw10 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw10s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw20 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw20s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw30 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw30s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw40 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw40s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw50 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw50s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw60 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw60s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw70 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw70s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw80 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw80s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw90 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw90s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwa0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwa0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwb0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwb0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwc0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwc0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwd0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwd0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwe0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwe0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwf0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwf0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwg0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwg0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwh0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwh0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwi0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwi0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwj0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwj0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwk0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwk0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwl0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwl0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwm0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwm0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwn0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwn0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwo0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwo0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwp0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwp0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwq0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwq0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwr0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwr0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bws0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bws0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwt0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwt0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwu0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwu0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwv0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwv0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bww0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bww0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwx0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwx0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwy0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwy0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwz0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwz0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: offline-8876480 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbsys.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Mobiel Apple apparaat (Apple Mobile Device) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour-service (Bonjour Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Labs Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CreativeLicensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Dragon Age: Origins - Content Updater (DAUpdaterSvc) - BioWare - C:\Program Files\Dragon Age\bin_ship\DAUpdaterSvc.Service.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: dlcf_device -   - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcfcoms.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod-service (iPod Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: nProtect GameGuard Service (npggsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\GameMon.des.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pinnacle Systems Media Service (***********.MediaServer) - Pinnacle Systems - c:\program files\pinnacle\shared files\programs\mediaserver\pmshost.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrB - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Sandboxie Service (SbieSvc) - tzuk - C:\Program Files\Sandboxie\SbieSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp Drive Defrag Service (TuneUp.Defrag) - TuneUp Software - C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpDefragService.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp Utilities Service (TuneUp.UtilitiesSvc) - TuneUp Software - C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpUtilitiesService32.exe

--
End of file - 26290 bytes


My computer is running fine now (except I still don't have internet, and the error).
I would thank you for your help, and hope this can be fixed.

I didn't had to end those processes you mentioned, so i think everything went fine. I think it is normal that when you run Combofix, the computer restarts?


----------



## Charnia

My hijackthis log.


Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 17:50:01, on 25/02/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Pinnacle\MediaServer\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$***********\Binn\sqlservr.exe
c:\program files\pinnacle\shared files\programs\mediaserver\pmshost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
C:\Program Files\Sandboxie\SbieSvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpUtilitiesService32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpUtilitiesApp32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.be/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/default.aspx?c=be&l=nl&s=gen
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 127.0.0.1:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost;<local>;*.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Koppelingen
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AskBar BHO - {201f27d4-3704-41d6-89c1-aa35e39143ed} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: UrlHelper Class - {74322BF9-DF26-493f-B0DA-6D2FC5E6429E} - C:\Program Files\BearShare Applications\BearShare MediaBar\BearShareIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Aanmelden - Help - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: BearShare MediaBar - {D3DEE18F-DB64-4BEB-9FF1-E1F0A5033E4A} - C:\Program Files\BearShare Applications\BearShare MediaBar\BearShareMediaBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: StylerToolBar - {D2F8F919-690B-4EA2-9FA7-A203D1E04F75} - C:\Program Files\Styler\TB\StylerTB.dll
O3 - Toolbar: QT Breadcrumbs Address Bar - {af83e43c-dd2b-4787-826b-31b17dee52ed} - mscoree.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Ask Toolbar - {3041d03e-fd4b-44e0-b742-2d9b88305f98} - C:\Program Files\AskBarDis\bar\bin\askBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DMXLauncher] C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\DMXLauncher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MBMon] Rundll32 CTMBHA.DLL,MBMon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VoiceCenter] "C:\Program Files\Creative\VoiceCenter\AndreaVC.exe" /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKDetct.exe /uninstall
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ISStart.exe 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PinnacleDriverCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSDrvCheck.exe -CheckReg
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~2\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogonStudio] "C:\Program Files\WinCustomize\LogonStudio\logonstudio.exe" /RANDOM
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLCFCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCFtime.dll,RunDLLEntry
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SetDefaultMIDI] MIDIDef.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] "C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe" /R
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SandboxieControl] "C:\Program Files\Sandboxie\SbieCtrl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ViGlance] C:\Program Files\ViGlance\ViGlance.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Mmm] "C:\Program Files\HACE\Mmm\MmmTray.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Styler.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open with BitPump - C:\Program Files\AnalogX\BitPump\ieint.htm
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {20A60F0D-9AFA-4515-A0FD-83BD84642501} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab56986.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx2.hotmail.com/mail/w2/pr02/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {784797A8-342D-4072-9486-03C8D0F2F0A1} (Battlefield Heroes Updater) - https://www.battlefieldheroes.com/static/updater/BFHUpdater_4.0.27.0.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: bw+0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw+0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw-0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw-0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw00 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw00s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw10 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw10s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw20 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw20s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw30 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw30s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw40 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw40s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw50 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw50s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw60 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw60s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw70 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw70s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw80 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw80s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw90 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw90s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwa0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwa0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwb0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwb0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwc0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwc0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwd0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwd0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwe0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwe0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwf0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwf0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwg0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwg0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwh0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwh0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwi0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwi0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwj0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwj0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwk0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwk0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwl0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwl0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwm0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwm0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwn0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwn0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwo0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwo0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwp0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwp0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwq0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwq0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwr0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwr0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bws0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bws0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwt0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwt0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwu0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwu0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwv0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwv0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bww0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bww0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwx0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwx0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwy0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwy0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwz0 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwz0s - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: offline-8876480 - {8C53BBCA-95B1-40DC-88E3-9B0D64BD3A90} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbsys.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Mobiel Apple apparaat (Apple Mobile Device) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour-service (Bonjour Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Labs Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CreativeLicensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Dragon Age: Origins - Content Updater (DAUpdaterSvc) - BioWare - C:\Program Files\Dragon Age\bin_ship\DAUpdaterSvc.Service.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: dlcf_device -   - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcfcoms.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod-service (iPod Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: nProtect GameGuard Service (npggsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\GameMon.des.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pinnacle Systems Media Service (***********.MediaServer) - Pinnacle Systems - c:\program files\pinnacle\shared files\programs\mediaserver\pmshost.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrB - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Sandboxie Service (SbieSvc) - tzuk - C:\Program Files\Sandboxie\SbieSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp Drive Defrag Service (TuneUp.Defrag) - TuneUp Software - C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpDefragService.exe
O23 - Service: TuneUp Utilities Service (TuneUp.UtilitiesSvc) - TuneUp Software - C:\Program Files\TuneUp Utilities 2010\TuneUpUtilitiesService32.exe

--
End of file - 26290 bytes


My computer is running fine now (except I still don't have internet, and the error).
I would thank you for your help, and hope this can be fixed.

I didn't had to end those processes you mentioned, so i think everything went fine. I think it is normal that when you run Combofix, the computer restarts?

BTW: I just found out I can still play on Counter-Strike. Very strange...


----------



## Charnia

Bumb


----------



## johnb35

Well, I can't see anything.  But if everything worked fine before installing the game and then quit then maybe the install corrupted something.  Have you tried doing a system restore back before installing the game?  

Also, is there any reason why you are connecting to your brothers computer to get internet instead of just hooking up to a router directly?


----------



## Charnia

johnb35 said:


> Well, I can't see anything.  But if everything worked fine before installing the game and then quit then maybe the install corrupted something.  Have you tried doing a system restore back before installing the game?
> 
> Also, is there any reason why you are connecting to your brothers computer to get internet instead of just hooking up to a router directly?




Thanks for the answer. I tried uninstalling the game, and also a system restore of 1 month ago.
I am directly connected to the rooter, but I can connect to my brother's computer via LAN. We have some shared docks for everyone who is connected to the router.

Do you maybe know what that error means?

Your sincerely
Charnia


----------



## johnb35

If you still can't get online then try running winsockxpfix.

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/winsockxpfix.html


----------



## Vampiric Rouge

So if I understand right you have your modem plugged into your router and you are directly plugged in to your router... What is your Brother plugged into?

Do you have a static IP address or are you using DHCP(If you don't know it's okay)?


----------



## Charnia

Vampiric Rouge said:


> So if I understand right you have your modem plugged into your router and you are directly plugged in to your router... What is your Brother plugged into?
> 
> Do you have a static IP address or are you using DHCP(If you don't know it's okay)?



My brother's computer is just like me plugged in into the the router.
And i think i have have the static IP address..... I dont know what DHCP mean, so... 
If you mean my IP address changes every time I turn my computer on, you are right. Belgium is one of the few lands in Europe with such thing (just like a download limit  )

@johnb35 Thanks for the answer. I will install it right now.

Anyway, thanks everyone. It's over. I just bought windows 7, and i will tomorrow a clean install. If johnb35's program works (thanks johnb35), i think i will wait a little longer and download some back-up software.


----------

